# Ringworm and Imaverol



## Charliexx (29 December 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has had experience of using Imaverol to treat ringworm.  How long did it take to clear it up?
Cheers


----------



## Arabelle (29 December 2008)

Yes - seemed to take ages with my mare, but then I didn't spot it right away and it had a chance to take hold.  As soon as the gelding had a small baldy patch I was straight in there and 2 treatments sorted it out.  My daughter's pony never came down with it.
You also need to treat headcollars, rugs, tack etc and spray any stables/field shelters.
I believe that if left untreated, it will self-resolve and leave immunity, so I guess the pony may have had it in the past. 
My mare lost a lot of the hair on her face and neck, but when it started to regrow it came back very quickly.  You just have to be patient and keep up the regular treatments - remember treat all around the bald bits, rather than just the bald bits.
A


----------



## Charliexx (29 December 2008)

Thanks, I have been treating for about a week and half now, some of it seems to be clearing, but other bits dont.
Have disinfected stable and rugs etc once already, and am tempted to do the stable again.
She only has a few lesions around her muzzle, so am hoping it wont take too long to clear


----------



## dozzie (30 December 2008)

Have used it and it is good stuff. You just have to keep going. It is difficult with a hairy pony as sometimes the fungus has spread before you treat. And it isnt always easy to find!  I think it took about 6 weeks to clear it with our pony.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (30 December 2008)

Have also used it and it cleared up within about 3 weeks although my horse didn't seem to get ringworm very badly. So frustrating though getting it!!


----------



## dozzie (30 December 2008)

Our pony only took so long because she had a really long winter coat and it was difficult to find all the smaller patches.


----------



## Janette (31 December 2008)

I used Imaverol AND also a Athlete's foot cream) and the lesions cleared up PDQ.  Within a week or so, but I kept up the treatment for some time after they had cleared.


----------



## Charliexx (1 January 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies, have treated it 4 times now with the Imaverol, and it seems to be clearing up. Yay!


----------

